# Making a HOME out of....



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 31, 2009)

A Steel Grain Bin....

I'm not kidding about this!  I was sent an email on this that I thought was really really neat....too cool to not share with everyone!

And something to actually think about when trying to find a way to make use of one of the bigger bins we have at home.   

Pictures for proof: "Real Estate? Check out this little pad!"

Kitchen: 










Bedroom:





Entry:





Bathroom:









"This place seems very modern,  BUT 

Here's the innovative part!!...

This 1 bedroom loft "apartment" was built inside a grain silo. (or grain bin, which ever you prefer [I like to calle it a bin...])

















This bin looks to be about the same size as our large bin....though a little rusted out on the roof.  But my gosh, talk about country livin'!!

And boy oh boy, you won't have to do any shingling again!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 31, 2009)

I've heard of someone making a home out of a silo too.


----------



## shortcake1806 (Mar 31, 2009)

That is so neat. Hard to believe that's inside a silo.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 31, 2009)

That is cool!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes it is...its hard to believe that a person's not living in a silo with living spaces like that!

Ahh...that could almost be my dream home....


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 1, 2009)

that sure is a nice looking grain bin apartment.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 1, 2009)

But I wonder what it would be like to live in in a hail storm...


----------



## Thewife (Apr 1, 2009)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> But I wonder what it would be like to live in in a hail storm...


Never thought of that!
Even the noise from the heavy rain on a metal barn roof, can make you go deaf for awhile!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 1, 2009)

You would have to use the soundproofing stuff.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow!  That is impressive and creative!

You won't get any sleep in the rain, however.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 2, 2009)

GFG, welcome back.   You would get sleep in the rain if you put in soundproofing insulation in between the steel outside walls and the drywall.  Mike Holmes on Holmes on Homes showed a neat way of soundproofing an apartment with this different type of drywall...can't remember exactly what he and his crew used.  Plus with the steel walls you'd have to put in a bit of pink insulation to keep out the cold if used in a Canadian winter like the crap we get up here.

Hey, here's another plus with this structure: IT WILL NEVER BURN DOWN. It is virtually fire proof!   How great is that, eh?

I still love the idea of living in something like that though...just the innovative part is so cool.


----------

